# He-Man: Film-Reboot verliert seinen Regisseur



## Zelada (10. Februar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *He-Man: Film-Reboot verliert seinen Regisseur* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *He-Man: Film-Reboot verliert seinen Regisseur*


----------



## Snorefury (10. Februar 2018)

Ich hätte lieber mal ein "wirklich wirklich gut gemachtes" remake zu: The never ending story / Die unendliche Geschichte. Eines der wenigen Remakes auf die ich mich wirklich freuen würde, da es Kindheitserrinerungen weckt (mein erster Film den ich im Kino sehen durfte und danach mir fast in die Hosen gemacht habe im Bett^^)


----------



## stevem (10. Februar 2018)

Ein neuer He-Man Film wär schon nice, vor allem schön düster wär mal was neues und würde super passen.

Und weill wir schon dabei sind: Wäre auch mal eine neue Serie oder Film von Dino Riders sowas von genial ;D


----------



## TAOO (12. Februar 2018)

Neuer Film.Ok.Der sollte aber wesentlich besser sein,als der von'1987.Was ne richtig geniale idee dieser Thematik wäre,und zwar ein Bombastisches PC Spiel.Am besten ein fettes Rollenspiel,schön ausgefeilt,mit einer ganz neuen Geschichte.Oder Actionspiel,im Stile von'Darksiders.ICH persönlich wäre aber für Rollenspiel


----------

